#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > Entrance Exams & Scholarship Alerts >  >  Fellow programme in management (FPM) at XLRI

## Abhinav2

*Eligibility:* A masters degree or its equivalent in any  discipline with at least 55% marks (50% for SC/ST candidates) with the  bachelors degree/ equivalent qualification with at least 60% marks (55%  for SC/ST candidates) obtained after a minimum of three years of  education after                   completing higher secondary education (10+2) or equivalent, or a  professional qualification like chartered accountancy, cost and  management accountancy or company secretaryship with at least 55% marks  (50% for SC/ST candidates) or BE/BTech degree or its equivalent with at  least 60% marks (50% for SC/ST candidates) and two years of relevant  work experience are eligible to apply
*
How to apply:* Visit www.xlri.ac.in/scripts/frame.php?page=fpmadmission for more details

*Last date to apply:* December 22, 2012              

Source: HTeducation





  Similar Threads: Fellow programme in management (FPM) at IIM, Kozhikode Executive Programme in Investment Management (EPIM) at  BSE Institute General management programme at XLRI Jamshedpur 2013

----------

